# 911 Spoof Video ?



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I thought it would be funny to make a spoof video of the actuall 911 call of the frantic  lady calling the state police on BodyBag for thier realistic looking props in the back of thier truck, since the real call can't be heard.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6461&highlight=911

UPDATED: Here's the link:
BodyBagginG 911 spoof video


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Personally, I think it would be hilarious.

How are you arranging it?


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

iv seen it ..........its funny ........its worth watching over and over..........


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

lets see it!!!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

palerider44magg said:


> iv seen it ..........its funny ........its worth watching over and over..........


Actually that was a conceptual vid, I can arrange a finished video, possibly with Rob and guest's and maybe some on the scene shot's to beefit up a bit.

If I get enough request's from you good people, I will make it worth the while for all of us to be entertained!

More request's means more effort!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

You mean your not done yet?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

No, not yet, still needs work. It started as a joke for fun but I'd like to make a spoof of the ordeal for a visual, I love to make spoof video's!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hurry up TD we dont have all day...... Heck yeah we wanna see it!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

TwistedDementia said:


> If I get enough request's from you good people, I will make it worth the while for all of us to be entertained!
> 
> More request's means more effort!


ehhhh......no thanks, not interested.

oh, ok! You twisted my arm....go for it!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Do It
Do It 
Do It


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

do it 
do it
do it
do
it (beat you Beepem)


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

It's sounding like I need to get this done!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

What's the hold up?? sitting up all night in chat rooms drinking 'til you can't type?? lol


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> What's the hold up?? sitting up all night in chat rooms drinking 'til you can't type?? lol


You mean little ol' me... never! HEHE


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Wah? It aint done yet? 
You better get it done! 
I want to see it!!!!!!!!
Hurry up !!!!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

We're still waiting~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Falling alseep waiting, losing interest.....


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

come on Derrick, post the video already!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I ll talk to Rob today and I'll get right on it brother!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

TwistedDementia said:


> I ll talk to Rob today and I'll get right on it brother!


Great!!!!
not to say a certain song is Still Stuck in my head....lol


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

OK! I got the word from Rob and I can now release the link to the 911 spoof video.

I hope you all enjoy it and let us know what you think!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Here's the link!

http://www.twisteddementia.com/Video/BodyBagginG911.wmv


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Geez all that whining and no comments......tsk tsk BTW special thanx to Twisted Dementia for all the effort and TALENT that went into producing this video....Thanx ALOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Great Video. I love it. Very funny.
Awesome job there Derrick making the movie.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

UGh will have to wait untill i get home


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't care who you are, that is hilarious!!!!!!!!

You guys must have had a blast putting that together!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

HAHAHA - o man thats so damn funny - haha - very nice quality vid there - haha - i can imagine how fun that was to shoot - HA! that definitely made my day!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job on the editing. NIIIIICCCCEEE.

Made me laugh as well. 

Very funny.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very entertaining, now I know why Larry was walking funny all weekend! lol


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

lol that song still has me dancing.... Awesome Job guys!!! Atalie I loved the voice!!!!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

eeeooooee eeeeeoooeoeeeeee My Atalie impersonation!!!!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Bodybagging said:


> eeeooooee eeeeeoooeoeeeeee My Atalie impersonation!!!!


LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

ROFLMAO!! Very funny guys!!! Nice work, TD...You missed your calling!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> TD...You missed your calling!


Not at all, he came a running every time I said Dumba**! LOL j/k


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

OOoooooo...


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> ROFLMAO!! Very funny guys!!! Nice work, TD...You missed your calling!


Actually that what I used to do, amoung a million other things. But know it's just for fun for Family and Friends, WHOO HOO! LOOK!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Everyone did a superb job on that. Very funny... But I think special kudos should go to the Buckies. Sure there are times when their acting seems stilted, but I think they really pulled it together for this production! Very believable as corpses.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL! Ballkida...Too much..those vids made my day...Thanks!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> LOL! Ballkida...Too much..those vids made my day...Thanks!


HEY Dr! I glad you enjoyed those vid's. I love to make people laugh, the comedy video's are my favorite to make!
Hopefully I can finish the MHC hightlights video today.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

*BodyBag 911 video spoof*

This was really funny.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

That was the greatest video of what it was about that I have ever seen.


Yeah...


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I watched it several time. Funny stuff.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Amazingly enough its still circulating........... Glad everyone enjoyed it!


----------

